
Serious topic in a light hearted font (MHRD India) [pdf] - ghoshbishakh
http://mhrd.gov.in/sites/upload_files/mhrd/files/FeeEnhancementOrder2016-2017.pdf
======
brudgers
Background on fee hikes: [http://indiatoday.intoday.in/education/story/fee-
hike-for-ni...](http://indiatoday.intoday.in/education/story/fee-hike-for-
nits-iisers/1/700616.html)

